
Was 2018 the Year of the Graph Database? - WaisBashir
https://irishtechnews.ie/was-2018-the-year-of-the-graph-database/
======
iaabtpbtpnn
We use a graph database at my company (OrientDB, having migrated from Neo4J).
I don't really know what we need it for, aside from giving the graph database
guy something fun to do. We also use Postgres as our main DB. As far as I can
tell, we could implement our graph as standard Postgres tables, and it would
work just fine if not better. Plus, there'd be more than one person who knows
how to query it.

~~~
continuations
If you don't mind me asking why did you migrate from Neo4j to OrientDB?

~~~
iaabtpbtpnn
Cost, I think.

------
uberman
Was it, or was it the year of graphql? The latter making the former more
approachable.

~~~
meritt
GraphQL has nothing inherently to do with graph databases. It's a client-side
declarative syntax where you specify what result you want, usually including
composite relational objects.

The server-side database would be any supported datastore.

~~~
uberman
I don't disagree at all, but query languages like "SPARQL" and "Cypher" are no
where nearly as approachable as the query by example like syntax of "GraphQL"
(resolvers aside).

My feeling is that GraphQL has opened up a pathway and other than that I
personally did not observe any other kind of sea change in the graph database
landscape.

~~~
rambojazz
Sparql is not unapproachable at all, after one has learned the basics. It's
not more difficult than traditional sql queries.

------
groestl
Nope [0].

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
chrisseaton
You're just posting a trite meme rather than saying anything critical or
constructive about the article itself.

~~~
Trogwaway
I think the criticism is quite clear. Asking a question as a headline is a
form of clickbait. If the statement implied by the question was a verifiable
fact, it would be posed as such instead of lying by phrasing it as a question.

It's already a critique of the cliche being used in the headline. Use of this
rhetorical device already casts doubt upon the veracity of the content
therein, not to mention the skill of the writer.

Also, ironically enough, by posing a question in the headline, the answer of
said question is automatically "no." You've now saved yourself the time you'd
otherwise have wasted reading the article.

Although you may think that the comment pointing out Betteridge is a tired
meme, you should really be ridiculing the writer of the article for utilizing
the tired meme of putting unverifiable information into the world by writing a
headline as a question.

